# Examination of Oneself



## Timmay (Oct 28, 2016)

I've got a question. I was listening to some lectures on Edwards and it was mentioned that you should hate sin as sin, and that got me thinking. I know that we can deceive ourselves and say "oh ya I hate that sin as sin" but really not do so. 

But how does one know this? What would be some good test questions to help determine whether one hates sin as sin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zsmcd (Oct 28, 2016)

Timmay said:


> you should hate sin as sin



Could you specify what this means? Are you referring to the fact that we should hate sin not simply because of the punishment we may receive for it but because it is transgression of God's good and holy law?


----------



## Timmay (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes that's exactly what I'm saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandermsmith (Oct 28, 2016)

I think part of the answer, or part of "hating sin as sin"- a crucial component of spiritual life- is when one not only hates individual sins because of their practical consequences; not only hates sin because of the punishment one might receive for it; but also hates the sinful nature within.

I think adherents in our churches can certainly hate individual sins. But it is only when one is born again that one begins to look inside oneself and see the sin which one used to hate in, for example, the surrounding society, in their own soul: that the seed of every sin is within their own heart. They begin to hate their own sinful _nature_, because until they were converted they didn't know in their own experience that they had a sinful nature. And the greatest grief to them is that they have sinned _against God_. "Against thee, thee only, have I sinned, and done this evil in thy sight" Psalm 51:4a

I think when one begins to hate sin as sin, one's hatred manifests itself in sorrow, grief, brokenness. Beforehand one's hatred of sin was directed outwards, to sin manifest before one's eyes; after being regenerated one is looking inward, feeling oneself the chief of sinners.


----------



## Timmay (Oct 28, 2016)

Can a Christian grow into this understanding? For example, committ a sin, be sorrowful over its consequences, sin the same sin again but this time be truly sorrow of having offended God? Is hating sin as sin a progressive thing, or should one hate sin as sin instantly at regeneration and every time after?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandermsmith (Oct 28, 2016)

I think as one grows in grace and sanctification, one hates one's sin more and more and indeed it's often observed by the older, experienced Christians that they _feel_ themselves more sinful then than they ever did before. Because they have been shown the extent of the sinful nature in ever clearer light, and the remaining sin is thus more grievous to them.


----------



## jw (Oct 28, 2016)

Here are some sermons that will be profitable as well. The following are a part of the over all series Repentance Unto Life (found here). These focus on Paul's words to the Corinthian church found in 2 Corinthians 7.8-11, wherein he lists singular marks which are found in true repentance.

Repent Like a Corinthian:
2 Corinthians 7:8-11
8 For though I made you sorry with a letter, I do not repent, though I did repent: for I perceive that the same epistle hath made you sorry, though it were but for a season. 9 Now I rejoice, not that ye were made sorry, but that ye sorrowed to repentance: for ye were made sorry after a godly manner, that ye might receive damage by us in nothing. 10 For godly sorrow worketh repentance to salvation not to be repented of: but the sorrow of the world worketh death. 11 For behold this selfsame thing, that ye sorrowed after a godly sort, what carefulness it wrought in you, yea, what clearing of yourselves, yea, what indignation, yea, what fear, yea, what vehement desire, yea, what zeal, yea, what revenge! In all things ye have approved yourselves to be clear in this matter.​
1. Godly Sorrow
2. Carefulness and Clearing
3. Indignation and Fear
4. Vehement Desire
5. Zeal and Revenge


----------



## Timmay (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you for those links. I listened to them all and they were edifying. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

